# Before and after pictures



## stinger haut (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is the bottle finished.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Oct 7, 2006)

Good Job.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Warren,
 Thank you for the kind and encouraging comment about my cleaning efforts.
 Believe or not, you couldn't even see the color it of the bottle when I received it. The before picture was after I tumbled it to see what condition it was in.
 Thanks again,
 Stinger


----------



## annie44 (Oct 7, 2006)

Stinger -
 Great job!  I think it is fascinating looking at before and after pictures - so nice that these old bottles can be restored to their original shiny, sparkling condition!
 Cindy


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Cindy,
 Thank you for your comments on the tumbled bottle.
 Its fun to try and make a dug bottle look new again.
 Stinger


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 7, 2006)

I think the soda looked just fine before you cleaned it. I would have left it alone. I really hate cleaned bottles. The have a pataina from being old and buried. I like bottles to show there age not look like someone in mexico is blowing them everyday. Once you tumble a bottle you can't undo the process.

  Chris


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 7, 2006)

I prefer to have clean bottles displayed on my shelf otherwise to me they look ugly.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 7, 2006)

*pat'ina, n. * [It., of uncert. origin.]  1. dirty.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Actually patina can only form on metal. Mostly on copper or alloys containing copper. Everything else is fake,faux damaged or just plain dirty.

 I have bottles I perfer clean and bottles I leave as found.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Chris,
 I am a little confused by your post.
 I can understand that you personally like bottles to remain as they are found or as they are, that is a personal choice.
 Is that website yours that is mentioned in the reply to go and take a look? 
 Well if it is your website, it tells people how to clean bottles that are dirty and also offers a cleaning service for dirty bottles.
 If this isn't part of your reply to mine, then could someone tell whose reply it is?
 Stinger


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 9, 2006)

Stinger,

  My post wasn't ment to offend I just see every new collector out there anymore wanting everything they find tumbled. I really think tumbling is being pushed too hard on collectors. I look at cleaning as altering the bottle from its natural dug state. These bottles we dig have been buried for over 100 years and thats part of their story. I guess when i look at a freshley dug soda or pontiled medicine. I like to know the whole story behingd the bottle. Where was it dug what kind of privy was it found in. What part of town All this is important to me. And i think cleaning destroys that part of the story. As for my cleaning page on my website When i first started collecting . I like many had an intrest in cleaning my bottles. However my feelings towards it quickly changed. I don't off any cleaning service. I only leave the page up to answer the question how to clean bottles. I used to get many questions about this and got tired of answering them. I also do a bit of resin repareing mostly replacing broken off tops of rare bottles  for display. I do offer that service. And by the way that is a nice soda you have there. (personally i just wouldn't hav ecleaned it)

  Chris


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Chris,
 I stand corrected about your offering a cleaning servce, I misread your webpage.
 Its funny and somewhat ironic about how my tastes have changed since I started collecting bottles. My first bottle show that I went to, I was attracted to bottles that were dinged, cunks missing from the lips, etc. I only bought those types of bottles (can you imagine how happy those bottle dealers were when I would buy their worst bottles). 
 Anyway, as my collecting progressed, I became interested in seeing how close to the original condition could I make a dug bottle appear. I do a lot of handwork that takes hours on a bottle, then cut for just the right amount of time and then polish, but not too much. I try and leave as much of the bottles character as possible. For me, thats my personal taste when it comes to cleaning my bottles.
 Now, I have to agree with your arguement about what you said earlier in your second email. Everything that you stated has excellent merit. I think that everyone who collects (especially the new collecters) should have a wide range of exposure to all the different aspects of cleaning a bottle or just leaving it the way it was found. For this reason, I am glad that you took the time to clearly bring that aspect to the attention of anyone who reads the posts in this forum. Please, don't stop bringing that aspect up.
 Your first email didn't offend me, I was just somewhat confused by your response.
 Thank you,
 Stinger


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 9, 2006)

You deserve a A+++++++++ haha I tumble also, Tumbling bottles with "copper sand" is the equivalent of scrubbing that sucker by hand for a month! Great job... Taz


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Taz,
 Thanks for your input and the A+. First ,"A" I ever got( especialy not whlie I was in school). 
 I agree that tumbling sure beats scrubbing for a month.
 Stinger


----------

